# Entering in a Show?



## AmazingBettas

Hello everyone!
I'm seeking advice of those who have entered in shows before.
I am interested in doing so with my betta and would like some help with it...
Here are my current questions:
Where are betta shows held? The only ones I can find are not even in the U.S.... Any in Nebraska or Kansas?
What exactly does one do at a betta show. I'm guessing judges will come around and inspect your fish, but can someone explain what really happens?
Are there different categories for ages of the person entering their fish?
Are there different categories for tricks, beauty, etc... that you enter your bettas in?


----------



## ryry2012

I don't know if there are any betta show in those area. I would find a local fish club and ask if they organize shows.


----------



## indjo

Betta shows, to my knowledge, only judge the form and color. Most areas (countries) have its own standards. 

Most shows are divided into color and type classes - each of which will choose a winner. I think there will also be a "best of the best" (best of show (BOS) - or Grand Champion . . . Or something)

You can either take your fish to the show or ship it to someone who can enter it in the show.


----------



## ThatFishThough

No offense, but I personally wouldn't show a petstore VT.

Have you ever heard of the IBC? They have lots of shows in the FL/South areas. Sometimes in CA. They post their standards online, and a lot of members (including me) critique their fish using those guidelines. 

At a betta show, you put your fish in a tank with all the others. The judge comes around and critiques based on even-ness of color, fin shape, and "aggression" if you will. The best get ribbons and titles. Other go home empty handed. I will shamelessly say that my fish are nothing special, either, and I would be going home empty-handed.

Try to get a flare picture of Darcy, and either post it for us to critique or to critique yourself. Then you can decide whether you really want to travel hours, spend money on live or frozen food, condition your betta, and spend hours and hundreds of dollars dedicated to the care of your fish.

Can you commit?

I know I was never able to, though I hope to someday.


----------



## sabrinah

I was just at a betta show in California today. I've never seen a pet store betta that could measure up to the fish in the show. They spend hours looking at form and color. Your age doesn't matter, it's all about the fish. You would be put in the purchased betta category, many of which came from Thailand and are absolutely amazing.


----------



## ryry2012

sabrinah said:


> I was just at a betta show in California today. I've never seen a pet store betta that could measure up to the fish in the show. They spend hours looking at form and color. Your age doesn't matter, it's all about the fish. You would be put in the purchased betta category, many of which came from Thailand and are absolutely amazing.


There must have been so many gorgeous betta. Did you buy any?!


----------



## sabrinah

I wish! Unfortunately I'm maxed out on tanks and outlets. It was super painful because they had bettas on the cash table for $5. I absolutely fell in love with a purple double tail boy that was $15, and would have found a way to bring him home if he hadn't gotten snatched up.


----------



## ryry2012

sabrinah said:


> I wish! Unfortunately I'm maxed out on tanks and outlets. It was super painful because they had bettas on the cash table for $5. I absolutely fell in love with a purple double tail boy that was $15, and would have found a way to bring him home if he hadn't gotten snatched up.


$5 betta? Wow, so cheap!! Were they still in better quality than many pet shop ones? 


Maybe you'll be able to snatch one or two nest year


----------



## sabrinah

ryry2012 said:


> $5 betta? Wow, so cheap!! Were they still in better quality than many pet shop ones?
> 
> 
> Maybe you'll be able to snatch one or two nest year


They definitely looked better quality. And they were all healthy! There was even a 5 for $20 deal. They had even nicer ones (lots of steel blue) for $15. It really was torture. There were also some wilds for sale, bristlenose plecos, and I believe there was another kind of fish I'm unfamiliar with. One betta in the show was the purest blackest black I have ever seen. The pictures I tried to take look like nothing but a black blob. I didn't think it was possible to get a betta that solid black. The veiltails were all stunning and had the most beautiful coloring. The room was hot, stuffy, and cramped but it was worth it!


----------



## AmazingBettas

@ThatFishThough I stated earlier that I didn't care if I won or not, I already know Darcy would never win since she's "messed up". :/

Yeah my mom found the IBC and we saw they only had USA shows in CA and FL and I thought I said (maybe I didn't ) that I am SOOOO NOT shipping Darcy anywhere and there's no way we're driving all the way to CA or FL for a betta show. Not worth it. Yes, I WANT to attend one, but why drive that far when she's not a show winner anyways. Besides, my parents don't want to drive very far for one. They said I could attend one if it was close-ish.

I'll see if I can get a flare pic sometime. Been super busy with work. Also, she rarely flares.

What do you mean they judge aggression?...


----------



## sabrinah

In order to see form the betta must flare. When they remove the cards from between the bettas the fish are expected to flare at one another. If they don't flare full form can't be seen and they can't really judge it, and it's an expected part of betta personality that that flare aggressively. As you look at the bettas you are allowed to remove the cards so you can look at the form (many of the bettas are up for auction after the show, so it's important to get a good look at the fish) and I noticed that none of the fish that didn't enthusiastically flare, regardless of how amazing they looked, placed at all.


----------



## sukarto1

*my betta show in aquascape*

betta fish indonesia


----------

